# Take em 6



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I just want to let you all know that take em 6 is awesome...The sodak field duck hunts are unbelieveable,i have never seen that amount of ducks working a spread(near a thousand)The only things i dont like is the way barnie calef act...He must have shot 70% of the birds on the video,he shoot from all side of the spread :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If that's the one where the ducks are landing and walking around in the decoys...I saw it on the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i saw that on t.v. also. i liked all the snows that were flying high above them during the hunt.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes,the ducks land and walk in the spread...before watching this video,i wasn't sure if the roboducks were working anymore,now i know they still work 8) Of course they were in the field where the ducks want to be,but they were using only a few ghg and fb goose decoys and about 6 robo


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Last year on opening day my brother and i went out to a field he scouted the night before. He told me there were a few ducks there and we should get a few. Well when we got there it was drizzling and the field was soaked so we decided to hunt light and we set out about 50 decoys. Well we shot our limit right away and then just sat back and enjoyed the scenery. We had flock after flock of 2-300 birds skimming our head and landing in the decoys. By the time we were ready to leave we figured at least 1,000 to 1,500 walking around the decoys. It was awesome. I'd never seen anything like it. That is why you should always bring a camera!! Of course i didn't.

We talked our pop's into joining us the next morning and we shot our limit again. Although it was nothing compared to the previous morning.

If we would have had a video camera with us i would watch it all the time to get the hunting blood a flowing!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My dad and I had a similar experience last year were the ducks came real early and I could have reached out of my finisher and grabbed ducks by their neck. It was unbelievable. There were ducks walking around all over.

We were using 2 robo ducks and the ducks would come in and hover around those robos. That was real fun to watch also.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i bought the movie. i liked it, it was about duck hunting, it would have had to have been real bad for me not too. but i also dont really know about barnie calef, he did seem to shoot the birds while they were off the dekes a ways. probly coulda waited. they sound like a bunch of giddy little school girls in the blind too. thats ok though, good movie overall.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

All of the tak'em videos are good. I have them all. As well as Foiles videos.


----------

